# Thinking about getting some Mini Manchas



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well i love the nigerians but would like to have some mini mancha maybe 2 or 3 does. Hubby love Manchas .They seem to be hard to find but after see the virtual shows online i thought that would make showing a bunch easier lol. I was thinking nubians but there loud mouths idk i still might get a mini one to try her out lol. 1 question can the kids resulting for a mini mancha x nigerian be reg as F-1 mini manchas.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

If you want a larger (but not too large) dairy goat, have you though about Oberhalsi's? They are a good, sweet, quiet, medium dairy breed. Toggenburgs are a bit larger, but are also nice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are looking to show for ADGA or AGS, you can't show minis. Any full size dairy goat bred to a Nigerian is not eligible to be registered.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ya I know they can't go threw adga or Ags but there is 1 mini registry that does the online shows forgot what it was. Really don't have room for full sizes and I like the small goats. I show my Nigerians but not often can't get away from the house hardly ever lol. I might be getting a mini mancha doe soon  not reg but she is a start I know she can't ever be and that's fine. I will find reg ones later.


----------



## DanielsDairyGoats (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm not sure, but there mite be a chance that you could register her with TMGR as NOA...take a look at the rules on this page and email them if you feel like it http://www.tmgronline.org/registration.html 
I adore the Mini Manchas, but I prefer standard Nubians. Lol
I can tell you Oberhaslis are a real trip, and when compared to other breeds like Alpines or Nubian they are on the small side. Our Ober Rosie is my favorite goat {shhh don't tell the others 

ETA: I see you are in SW MO, I've got friends who live around Peggs OK who are breeding for some F1 reg Mini Manchas this year. Not sure what all they will have for sale, but you could PM me and I could put you in touch with them after kidding season.
ETA _Again_: Sorry Tiffany I remember who you are now...I'm suffering from pregnancy brain big time!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

hmm thanks i will start a new post asking about Tmga as i want o do virtual shows.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Aug 28, 2012)

IDGR also registers minis. I have had Nigerians for years and recently bought 1 mini mancha doe, who totally stole my heart. I liked her so much, I rushed back out and bought a full La MAncha to breed more like her for my herd. So much quieter, less fussy and dramatic than Nigerians! (I still love my Nigerians, mind you...)


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

You can register thru the MDGA... it is something I was interested in...


----------

